# Problem with tonight film developing



## Canuk (Jan 23, 2013)

Tonight I developed 2 rolls of 35mm and 2 rolls of 120. The 120 came out fine. 
The 35mm came out clear, all but 6 frames on the 36 ex roll, the ones that turned out were at the beginning of the roll. 
Both of the 35mm were shot on my Canonette GL 17.  I have used the camera before with no problems, and have verified that the shutter is opening and closing. 
Any ideas what could have went wrong?


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 23, 2013)

Only 6 frames on both rolls?

I would think maybe it stopped advancing or something, but I don't know what would make that would happen twice in a row after 6 frames (assuming both rolls were more or less the same)...


----------



## Canuk (Jan 23, 2013)

Only 6 frames on the 36 exposure roll. No frames on the 24 exposure roll.
I am quite sure that the film was advancing. I have tried to make a mental note of watching for film advancing after I had one that didn't.


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 23, 2013)

Canuk said:


> Tonight I developed 2 rolls of 35mm and 2 rolls of 120. The 120 came out fine.
> The 35mm came out clear, all but 6 frames on the 36 ex roll, the ones that turned out were at the beginning of the roll.
> Both of the 35mm were shot on my Canonette GL 17.  I have used the camera before with no problems, and have verified that the shutter is opening and closing.
> Any ideas what could have went wrong?



Sounds like the shutter stopped opening. Without any film in the camera leave the back open and see it the shutter is working.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 23, 2013)

It's been YEARS since I owned a Canonet. I had two of them in the 1980's...I recall that there is a mercury battery or two in the bottom...is the shutter battery-operated???? It seems to me like the shutter was mechanical, but the meter required batteries...maybe you shot some frames wayyyyyyyyy under-exposed? Or, maybe, the shutter conked out??


----------



## Canuk (Jan 23, 2013)

I just checked the shutter, it is working, I was sure I hear the shutter clicking. The shutter is a mechanical Copal.
The only works when the camera is in "A" or shutter priority, and it appears to be working properly. 
I have loaded another film in the camera and will try to get it developed tomorrow. 
I could understand having a few under-exposed photos, but there wasn't even frame lines, lol.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 23, 2013)

I'd also try overexposing the crap out of some frames too, just to see if it's an aperture problem.


----------



## Canuk (Jan 23, 2013)

I will do that as well, thanks for all the help.


----------

